# Britney.......omg.



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sounds like most of radio 1s favourites to me :lol: Thats awful!


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

And you was expecting ??? :lol:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

John74 said:


> And you was expecting ??? :lol:


more.......lol


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

its pretty poor,but oh my god i would love to have her as a GF :argie: looks and cash WIN WIN WIN WIN


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

Id have her even if she never spent a penny on me..........hahaha


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Judas said:


> Id have her even if she never spent a penny on me..........hahaha


:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:i would just like to even have phone s*x with her :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

bet most live acts are the same when theyre running about dancing n stuff


----------



## Lewis-D (Dec 22, 2009)

sounded like a crack head shouting at 2 cats fighting in a bag!!!!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

steveo3002 said:


> bet most live acts are the same when theyre running about dancing n stuff


Spot on Steve, how many people could run around on stage for 2-3 hours and still manage to sing pitch perfect?

I bet even the late, great MJ mimed lots


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

hell I wouldnt complain if she threw me to the bed and used and abused me...........as long as she didnt try singing


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Alex L said:


> Spot on Steve, how many people could run around on stage for 2-3 hours and still manage to sing pitch perfect?
> 
> I bet even the late, great MJ mimed lots


Loads of rock singers manage it - Axl Rose, Bruce Dickinson, Steven Tyler, David Lee Roth (though the last too might've had a bit of help from the cola lol!). Even Mick Jagger still can....


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Is this real, bloody shocking if it is, my singing can't be much worse than that but I aint no millionaire.

I'm in the wrong job


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:doublesho


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Ow my ears!!!! 
I doubt very much it has ANYTHING to do with running about. 
Plenty other acts do it day in day out without sounding like that, certainly every concert I have been to with an energetic performance sounded as good as they do. 
She simply cannot hit any of the notes, Milli Vanilli springs to mind LOL


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Not that I pay any attention whatsoever to her 'music', but you can hear in the recorded vocal that it's heavily manipulated and sounds very artificial, so it's no surprise at all the hear what she sounds like in the raw.


----------

